
Ask HN: Free or cheap alternative for low volume log management and searching? - rane
Which open source software or SaaS service in spirit of timber.io, logentries, papertrail etc. would you recommend for searching JSON-based logs generated from several processes?<p>In my current setup, each process is running on the same machine, so it could be something very simple.
======
apetruly
Take a look at NXLog Community Edition. It has a great set of features, Open
Source and free. [https://nxlog.co](https://nxlog.co)

------
weitzj
logdna.com is great. Has good pricing, a lot of endpoints and great support.
We had created a small Objective C wrapper around their REST endpoint to have
remote logging, and they sent us some “Thank you T-shirt’s”

Other contender is Google Stackdriver, but I did not check the pricing policy
they have now

~~~
rane
Thanks for the recommendation. I'll give this one a go for sure. The use case
is a non-profit hobby project so I'm trying to keep the costs low.

